# Fresh or Frozen



## Jeni77 (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi

I was just wondering if anyone could advise me.

I had a failed atempt at IVF back in July/August.  I had 20 eggs collected but only 2 fertilised.  Due to the low numbers I had a two day transfer which unfortunately didn't make it.  They froze the other one also on day two.  I am NHS and was told originally that I would have to use any that were frozen before I could have another fresh cycle.

My question is that as there is only one to thaw and usually a percentage is lost during thaw, will they just start me on a fresh cycle again?  I am having my follow up appointment on Friday but just thought I'd see if anyone knew before then.

Also, on NHS you are only allowed one put back on your first attempt.  Does anyone know if this is the case for the second attempt on will I have the opportunity to have two put back?

Any help would be greatly appreciated Xx


----------



## Damilicous (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi Jen,

I hope your follow up appointment went well and you was able to get your questions answered.

I'm really not sure the answer to your 1st question.....

On my 1st attempt which was on the NHS, 2 of good quality was put back which unfortunately turned out to be negative. I'm presently on my 2nd attempt, where a large number of eggs was collected, but then had to be frozen as i had OHSS after the egg collection, but was told today by my doctor that i can i choose to have 1 or 2 put back.

I hope you find the above helpful  and good luck


----------



## cosmicgirl (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi Jeni

I too am NHS and had only 1 frostie after my failed July/Aug cycle.  The clinic didn't even mention using the frostie when I phoned about my next go so I asked them - they said I'd be going straight onto a fresh round and the frostie would be kept on ice and hopefully I'd get some more during my next go.  I'm assuming because it wasn't a particularly good grade blasto they didn't want to put me through all the drugs only to find it doesn't successfully thaw.

As for your 2nd question, I'd love to know that too, I've heard of some ladies having 2 put back but apparently my clinic will only do so if the embies aren't top quality.

Good luck for your follow up appointment x


----------



## Bex78 (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi Jeni,

I replied to this post somewhere else, but in case you didn't see my reply.....

I'm about to start a Frozen cycle after my first failed fresh cycle in the summer.  I had one put back last time but am allowed 2 this time because of the last failed cycle  - and I'm 32 like you.

I thought I had to have a frozen cycle after the fresh because I'm NHS, and that's what my clinic recommended, but they said if I insist I could have gone for my second fresh.  I have decided to go for frozen though as they convinced me it's the right thing to do.  Not very hopeful though - but I'm not hopeful about anything at the moment!

You may find as there's 1 to defrost they recommend going for fresh, but I don't know.

Good luck!


----------

